# Hello everyone.im new in here.



## kiffe (Dec 1, 2017)

I got this Leonidas.do this have any value?
























Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It does. We don't do valuations on this forum, but that is a military issued Ww2 watch. It isn't the highest grade, and I don't know what the XX means on the caseback. GSTP is General Service Time Piece.

Oh, and don't take the front off. Those hands and the dial contain Radium, and it is lose. It will remain radioactive for about 1600 years.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

This lot should give you some idea of what they're going for: https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=LEONIDAS pocket&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

There's a thread here on the same piece, no XX though:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/92889-leonidas-gstp/&do=embed


----------



## kiffe (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok.thx.because im considering sell it

Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## kiffe (Dec 1, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> It does. We don't do valuations on this forum, but that is a military issued Ww2 watch. It isn't the highest grade, and I don't know what the XX means on the caseback. GSTP is General Service Time Piece.
> Oh, and don't take the front off. Those hands and the dial contain Radium, and it is lose. It will remain radioactive for about 1600 years.


ivve looked for some more info about the XX marks.and i found this.what you think?

major general had 2stars.on the left you see XX.maybe they ingraved xx instead off stars? More easy









Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum, very collectable watch! yes, radium dials are a problem. contact a watchmaker. vin


----------



## kiffe (Dec 1, 2017)

vinn said:


> welcome to the forum, very collectable watch! yes, radium dials are a problem. contact a watchmaker. vin


ya.im looking trough tonns of info.i found this list of soldiers that served in british army.wwI and wwII.id numbers/names etc.would be found to track the owner

National Library Of Scotland

www.digital.nls.uk/british-military-lists/archive/

Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Filterlab said:


> This lot should give you some idea of what they're going for: https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=LEONIDAS pocket&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684
> 
> There's a thread here on the same piece, no XX though:
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/92889-leonidas-gstp/&do=embed


 very impressive post! especially being able to access a forum post of YEARS ago. vin


----------



## kiffe (Dec 1, 2017)

My post off military ranks.the pic above was us military rank.the us rank 2stars is major general

In the british the Lieutenant have 2stars rank decoration

Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

kiffe said:


> Ok.thx.because im considering sell it


 Well I never! :whistling:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> Foxdog said:
> 
> 
> > Well I never! :whistling:
> ...


----------



## kiffe (Dec 1, 2017)

There is some with L and not even Leonidas watch either.its pretty confusing.i came by some info about but i forgo .cheers!

Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk



vinn said:


> welcome to the forum, very collectable watch! yes, radium dials are a problem. contact a watchmaker. vin


Havent opened the front yet.

Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the XX mystery! if it were not magnetic, it could be used for de fusing unexploded bombs. vin


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

The XX was stamped when the watch was decommissioned from service.

Foggy


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

vinn said:


> very impressive post! especially being able to access a forum post of YEARS ago. vin


 Just trying to help the chap, no need for sarcasm old bean.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Filterlab said:


> Just trying to help the chap, no need for sarcasm old bean.


 not sarcasm ! not everyone has mastered this forum.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello, "New in Here"


----------

